
6 predictions for the future of deep learning - jonbaer
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3172554/analytics/6-predictions-for-the-future-of-deep-learning.html
======
visarga
Strange article. The analytics ecosystem is not the main object of
preoccupation of DL researchers. Most other predictions relate to frameworks
and standards, also not big issues for the DL community.

What is important in DL now is:

\- reinforcement learning and games

\- generative adversarial networks and unsupervised learning

\- advanced NLP, especially dialogue, QA

\- better architectures - residual, inception, attention, memory

\- better tools - parallelization, running on weak hardware, knowledge
transfer

In short, we're advancing from simple recognition to complex generation or
synthesis.

